
New Firefox service will generate unique email aliases to enter in online forms - doener
https://www.zdnet.com/article/new-firefox-service-will-generate-unique-email-aliases-to-enter-in-online-forms/
======
throw0101a
Sign in with Apple also can generate random e-mails:

> _For example, if j.appleseed@icloud.com is your Apple ID, your unique,
> random email address for a given app might look like
> dpdcnf87nu@privaterelay.appleid.com._

* [https://support.apple.com/en-ca/HT210425](https://support.apple.com/en-ca/HT210425)

